# Health tips..



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

As a newbie can anyone offer tips on lifestyle changes?  I am guessing most are pretty obvious ie cut back on drinking/eliminate completely...

I don't smoke, my BMI is 27 but I do drink a crap load of coffee which I am guessing has to go... *chokes back sob*

What did you cut out and bring into your life (including supplements) to prepare your body?

LJ xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dingle you could try some Decaff with the odd normal cup thrown in    .  I personally cut down on alcohol, started pre pregnancy vits, got myself fitter and tried to eat better, cutting out processed food where possible.


Shelley x


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

Folic acid is essential prior to and in the early stages on pregnancy. 

Apart from that you're body just needs to be healthy, so eat a good diet and make sure your BMI is normal -ish. 

Good luck!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fanks peeps!  The Wife is all over the vitamin side of things and will be ensuring I take my daily dose!  I am trying to bring in better food choices - hoping that will help.


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Dingle123 I feel your pain re giving up the coffee! It does get easier though. My advice is to cut down fairly gradually and take regular painkillers to help with the withdrawal headaches. I was such a grumpy cow though for a good 2 days and felt really foggy brained for a couple of weeks when I stopped. 

As a shift worker I really didn't think I'd ever be able to get through a long night shift without coffee but its been surprisingly ok. I'm still having one strong cup of tea a day though.... I'm hoping thats ok

Food wise I'm trying to avoid processed white carbs and refined sugars and replace with more varied fruit and veg.

Also adding in a couple of extra fuit/veg snacks when I'm not that hungry which seems to make me have less cravings for junk.

Any more tips?


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you!  I have cut down on the coffee considerably and get a pounding headache at exactly the same time each day, around 4pm.  Hoping it improves!!!

Taking my folic acid and other vitamins and the Wife packs me off each day to the office with my 3 pieces of fruit!  I also drink tons of water throughout the day but that's usual.

xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey ... sounds like you're doing everything you need to already.  

Must admit my DP is rather upset over the coffee thing lol  

... still had a Costa treat after our appointment today  

My DP takes Pregnacare Conception and Royal Jelly Supplements.  She also takes Omega3, Evening Primrose, but not specifically for this, just in general.
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

^ thank you!  (and GL btw!)

How did the app. go? xx


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Did you mean me? lol

Its was all good.  My DP had her down reg scan and everything is as it should be.  Was very early though, we were in the clinic at 730am looking less that bright eyed ... she wasnt impressed at having blood taken so early ... lol
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hahah yes that does sound rather early!


----------



## rubypop2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi
I have a couple of odd tips that I picked up over the process and stuck to from start of last cycle of treatment.  Eat 4-5 brazil nuts to up selinium I think and that promotes thikening of the lining and pineapple juice...not too sure what that was meant to do but I read it somewhere and just figured it was an easy adjustment to make to diet...sometimes just doing something helps you feel you are doing all you can to get where you want to be
Take care xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree ^....just making small changes even though we haven't actually started yet is making me feel like I am serious and onboard.  I am finding it hard to be sent off to the office each day with a packed lunch (!) because I am used to living off Starbucks until dinner time which of course isn't healthy.  If anything all of this is forcing me to be kinder to my body..


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Dingle, just thinking of your post. We read a book 4(!) years ago "Getting pregnant faster" which explains all sort so things - and is affiliated with a vitamin selling company. Anyway, they recommend healthy eating, getting enough sleep and exercise as well as avoiding chemicals, i.e. new carpets etc.

And there is me painting the stairs and dryling the under stairs cupboard while waiting to start treatment. I am see-sawing between trying everything I can to get in a healthy state to get pregnant and then thinking I can't put my life on hold for that long and that it must be better I am happy than physically healthy but miserable and tense.
Generally speaking we are happy with they way we are striking the balance between the two. We had the ultimate test last year when I miscarried. A lot of women seem to feel guilty after a MC, but we both felt that we had done all we could have done.
On the more positive note, I am off in my understairs cupboard playing with plasterboard


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

I was scared about diy toxins too. We just finished renovating a house and I hate to think what kind of badness I was breathing in while I heat gunned 110 years worth of paint off the woodwork. Even through a posh heavy duty mask it was probably way too much lead and goodness knows what. I feel like a bit of an idiot now worrying about parabens in my moisturiser!

You are so right about striking a balance. I reckon eating enough healthy stuff and supplements and having good quality relaxation times and sleep goes a long way towards making up for work/environmental stresses and the odd dim-sum blow out.


----------

